# Best Vehicle GPS suggestions



## Pergamum (Mar 23, 2014)

Hello,

In a month I will be driving all over the US.

I think I need a good GPS for the minivan. Any suggestions?

Or, if you have a good one and want to loan it or rent it to me for 11 months, I can pay postage/shipping and return it next February.


----------



## Edward (Mar 23, 2014)

Last time I looked, Magellan tended to be slightly cheaper than Garmin or Tom Tom with similar features.


----------



## tabrooks (Mar 23, 2014)

Magellan is better than Garmin or Tom Tom. The other two are quirky/glitchy.


----------



## Herald (Mar 23, 2014)

Pergy, will you have a cell phone during your furlough? If so you can use Google Maps for free. I travel extensively for business and Google maps is my GPS.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 23, 2014)

About the cell phone: We usually use those 10 dollar Tracfones from Walmart and buy the prepaid minute cards (we abhor contracts and plans, etc). We will also have good ol' Rand McNally in paper form and will print out Mapquest directions beforehand.


----------



## Edward (Mar 23, 2014)

Herald said:


> Pergy, will you have a cell phone during your furlough? If so you can use Google Maps for free. I travel extensively for business and Google maps is my GPS.



May be legally dicey in some states.

In Georgia, for example, it isn't clear if the 2010 anti-texting law prohibits cell phone GPS use. See:
What Drivers Can, Can't Do Under Georgia's New Anti-Texting Law | 13wmaz.com 

See also this from the California DMV - California Court Says No More Cell Phone GPS While Driving at DMV.org: The DMV Made Simple


----------



## PaulCLawton (Mar 24, 2014)

Pergamum said:


> Hello,
> 
> In a month I will be driving all over the US.
> 
> ...



I have been using a TomTom for years and like it, but I don't have enough experience with other makes to say that it is superior. The one suggestion I would make is to go big - the difference in ease-of-use between a 3.5" and 5" is huge.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 24, 2014)

Pergy:

I'm in St. Louis, and have a much older GPS unit, which you may borrow while you are stateside. It is possible that it might be updated. I'll have to check.


----------



## jfschultz (Mar 24, 2014)

I went with TomTom because they own one to the two biggest providers of the geo data (Nokia owns the other).

I can see what Edward mentioned may be an issue that a HUD option might solve. There are a couple of iPhone navigation apps that can provide a HUD display. Garmin has a HUD display add-on for their smartphone apps.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Mar 24, 2014)

Beware also that if you DO get a GPS unit, some states prohibit you from suction-cupping it to the windshield, based on the idea that it's unsafe and creates a distraction to the driver and "blind spots" in your forward viewing angle.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks all! Thanks also Wayne. I'd love to come visit you when in Saint Louis, I am sure I'll be buying some books at the seminary.

My dad just surprised me for my birthday (next month) and bought a Garmin for me! Woohoo. Problem solved.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 24, 2014)

Pergy

Sorry to break it to you, but the CTS bookstore closed down, another Amazon victim.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 24, 2014)

*wat!!!!!! *


----------

